

Ex-Apple patent exec joins buddies at Nest to fight Honeywell infringement suit - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/former-apple-patent-exec-joins-buddies-nest-fight-honeywell-infringement-suit

======
angdis
Very nice. Glad to see patent system abusers get their comeuppance.

The true test of integrity, however, would be for Nest to NOT also abuse the
patent system once _they_ get established.

